# Upgrading CPU on XPS 400



## BrantlyMedders (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm looking to upgrade the CPU on my XPS 400. Currently it has a Pentium 4 HT clocked at 3.2 GHz.

As far as I can tell, the motherboard is an Intel 945P chipset.

Is a Core 2 Duo processor compatible? If not, what about a Pentium 4 D?

Would either of those require additional fans/better heat sinks than what came with the machine?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Here is what it say on Dell's site:

Pentium® D Processor up to 840 (3.2GHz, 2MB L2 cache, 800MHz FSB) with Dual Core Technology.

And here is your possible memory upgrade:

standard, upgradable to 4 GB1 dual channel DDR2-667MHz SDRAM
4 DIMM slots


----------



## BrantlyMedders (Oct 18, 2008)

Would you mind providing me the link for that page?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xps_400?c=us&cs=28&l=en&s=dfb


----------



## BrantlyMedders (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm guessing the 940 series isn't compatible due to the change in implementation (90nm vs 65nm).

Aside from being able to use a 64bit operating system (and thus address my 4 gigs of ram), am I likely to notice any real performance gains from a switch to a Pentium D 840?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

That i cant tell ya. Im still using a P4 478  It runs so good just havent had a reason to upgrade. now if diablo 3 is more demanding then I think it will be, then ill upgrade


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The XPS400 used 2 different motherboards the DXP051 supported the P4 and the Pentium D 8xx up to the 840 the other (can't remember the model) only supported P4's both were BTX format 945p chip sets remember on an OEM board like a Dell it a custom unit that supports the OEM's needs and the Bios more so then the chipset is the limiting factor, when you boot the pc at the Dell logo screen above the progress bar it should have the model number listed. and the Bios revision under the bar like A0x


----------

